# onboard bluetooth

## cipherus

i have an asus a8jp laptop with onboard bluetooth (works in windows fine).  but i can't seem to locate it under gentoo.

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M66-P [Mobility Radeon X1700]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

06:00.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

06:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

06:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

06:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

do any of these devices look like bluetooth?

----------

## cipherus

for dmesg | grep Bluetooth i get:

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

but it doesn't show what the specific device is...

----------

## cipherus

lsusb:

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c312 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ac8:0321 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 2.0 Webcam

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

----------

## naxinz

The Asus A6Jc has the same module:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 
```

and it is USB-connected.

The drivers are the standard HCI drivers:

```
Networking --->

    Bluetooth subsystem support --->

        Bluetooth device drivers --->

            <*> HCI USB driver

```

----------

